# CPU reinigen



## RonnieColeman (11. Juni 2011)

Welches ist die beste Flüssigkeit, um die CPU vor dem Einbau zu reinigen?
und wie wichtig ist das für den hobby-takter oder den normalen Gamer?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

Du kannst alte WLP mit einem trocknen, fusselfreien Tuch am Besten reinigen, wie ich finde. Küchenrolle z.B.

Reinigungsalkohol (Isopropylalkohol) aus der Apotheke ist aber wohl bei den meisten sehr beliebt.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

Naja ich denke man kann das ganze auch mit z.B. Spiritus entfernen, ging bei mir bisher jedenfalls ganz gut.
Pins oder ähnliches muss man eigentlich nicht reinigen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

Spriitus ist Ethanol, Isopropylalkohol  ist ein sekundärer Alkohol.


----------



## mattinator (11. Juni 2011)

Wenn Du 'ne Freundin hast, nimm ihren Nagellackentferner, wenn sie Dir was abgibt. Geht super.


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Juni 2011)

Oder einfach nur mit Küchenrolle, ich hab noch nie irgendwas flüssiges dazu gebraucht.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (11. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Spriitus ist Ethanol, Isopropylalkohol  ist ein sekundärer Alkohol.


 Macht das eigentlich einen unterschied beim reinigen von Dingen?
Also funktioniert zweiteres besser, oder gibt es sonstige Vorteile?

Möcht mir demnächst auch was besorgen. Spiritus hab ich noch zu Hause.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Macht das eigentlich einen unterschied beim reinigen von Dingen?
> Also funktioniert zweiteres besser, oder gibt es sonstige Vorteile?


 
Keine Ahnung, ich hab nur den Unterschied genannt, bevor wieder einer ankommt und sagt, dass es das gleiche ist.



mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn Du 'ne Freundin hast, nimm ihren Nagellackentferner, wenn sie Dir was abgibt. Geht super.



Rate mal, aus was der besteht?


----------



## RonnieColeman (11. Juni 2011)

hauptsache fettfrei und schnell verdunsten sollte es.
Aber wie wirkt sich denn ein kleiner fettfilm aus? Luft ist zwar ein isolator aber auf dem kleinen raum?


Warum immer die Freundin fragen? gut ich hab eine aber die wohnt ein paar kilometer weg. Ich finde es sollte einem Mann erlaubt sein nagellackentferner zu kaufen, ohne dass er an der Kasse komisch angeguckt wird!


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Spriitus ist Ethanol, Isopropylalkohol  ist ein sekundärer Alkohol.


 
Ich bin ja auch nicht auf deinen Post eingegangen 
Und ich weiß was was ist....mache ja auch en Chemische Ausbildung


----------



## HAWX (11. Juni 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:
			
		

> Oder einfach nur mit Küchenrolle, ich hab noch nie irgendwas flüssiges dazu gebraucht.



Ich auch nicht! So'n stinkendes Zeug wie Nagellack entferner schmier ich doch nicht auf die Cpu


----------



## RonnieColeman (11. Juni 2011)

feuerzeugbenzin müsste dann doch auch gehen? ich mein mit waschbenzin gehen fettflecken ja uch weg


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. Juni 2011)

Ja das geht, im Prinzip alles was einen gewissen Alkoholanteil aufweist. Man kann auch KFZ-Benzin nehmen, ist heutzutage nur langsam ´ne Kostenfrage.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (11. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich hab nur den Unterschied genannt, bevor wieder einer ankommt und sagt, dass es das gleiche ist.


 Ah ok, danke für die Information.
@komisch angucken: naja wennst mit lackierten nägel das zeug kaufst


----------



## lu89 (12. Juni 2011)

Ich nehme da auch nur ganz ordinäres Klopapier. Geht eig. super.


----------



## Schleifer (12. Juni 2011)

Habe ein zippo und daher auch immer irgendwo ne Packung Feuerzeugbenzin rumliegen. Mit nem Stück Klopapier die Wärmeleitpaste bestmöglich abmachen und die Reste mit Feuerzeugbenzin wegmachen (am besten ne zusammengeknüllte ecke vom Klopapier im Benzin tränken und rubbeln) 
Hat bisher immer astrein funktioniert. Das Feuerzeugbenzin ist dann meist so in 3-5 sekunden verdunstet.


----------



## YellowCaps (12. Juni 2011)

ich nehm Breakecleaner dazu. Verdunstet rückstandsfrei und gibt es günstig in großen Sprühdosen zu kaufen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juni 2011)

Ich nehme da immer Nagellackentferner und das klappt immer reibungslos


----------



## GxGamer (12. Juni 2011)

Ich hab früher auch nur Zellstoff benutzt (Küchenrolle, Taschentücher, Klopapier).
Dann hab ich mal Feuerzeugbenzin benutzt und festgestellt das da noch ordentlich was mit runtergeht, obwohl ich immer dachte das wär schon sauber.
Seitdem nutz ich halt Tücher, getränkt mit Feuerzeugbenzin


----------



## Hauptsergant (12. Juni 2011)

zuerst Küchenrolle und dann Poliertuch. Geht wunderbar!


----------



## watercooled (13. Juni 2011)

Ich nhem nur ganz einfach Küchenrolle. Funktioniert und geht schnell!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich nhem nur ganz einfach Küchenrolle. Funktioniert und geht schnell!


 
Mein Reden


----------

